# thinking of getting a .45



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been kicking this around for a few months now, id like to buy a .45 can anyone recommend one?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Kimber makes an awesome. 45. I have the pro crimson carry 2

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

If your looking at a 1911, Kimber or Springfield. I love Springfield XDs or Glock. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Colt and a Smith M&P Fullsize cant go wrong with either one, when I first bought the Smith I wasnt sure how I felt about a polymer 45 but the recoil is nothing to worry about and its plenty accurate.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> ive been kicking this around for a few months now, id like to buy a .45 can anyone recommend one?


If price is no object then Kimber is the way to go. If you have never handled or shot a 1911 you will quickly become a fan once you try one out.

I prefer a 3" barrel as the grips are shorter than a full size and alloy frames make them great for EDC gun. 

I have had numerous Kimber's in the last 20 years and all have been great shooters and very reliable. I have carried a Kimber CDP for about 6 years now and would be hard pressed to change.

If your in the area I would be more than happy to let take a Kimber on a test run. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Man, that's like saying I want to get a new boat... It all depends what you want to do with it. If you want it for every day carry, any of the major named 1911's are great. Rock Island is a newer budget priced 1911 that I've been looking at too. 

Are you looking for a full, compact or subcompact sized gun? Are you looking for a polymer framed gun? Single or double stack magazine?

There are a ton of questions to answer while you're searching. 

Personally, I own a Kimber Ultra CDP that I've had about 10 years now. Great gun, no complaints. It's a 3" bushing-less barreled weapon. I also recently picked up an FNP-45 Tactical. Another beautiful weapon but it's HUGE!! So it's not a daily carry option but I have other plans in the works for her.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

My bothers a gun hawk and not a fisher men. had a 1911 or a world war gun that he had custom made and it be standard issue when he got it now was redone to make it as a colt version gold cup and do to gold cup being colts top one it had be called a silver cup. to not be sold as a scamer to get a buyer to think it was a gold cup. my brothers a crack shot man best free hand pistol shooter there ever be. I too was wright behind him but had use a sitting way to study it so I hit like he could. not to riflels man I could out shoot them all even guys with scopes could not out shoot my old military mouser 30-06 I custom made out a military one. and best of all I reloaded my ammo to my suits rather then to reload manuels and shot lead not jacket bullets. I buy the way never was a hunter just could not kill animals. I gave up the shooting thing long ago and just fish. to my brother he has been fighting cancer and claims he is going die soon. he just might want sell his silver cup 45 as heaven will not let him in if he takes it with him. he will be asking top dollar on it if he sells it as he got lot money into it as colt the factory redid it and put adjustable sights on it that was used on there gold cup line and restamp it to say silver cup that be same as there gold cup. and they never made a silver cup at all as there gold cup be same there be no differance so why do that. I seen my brother shoot this gun and man could he hit like no others I ever seen. like I said he was top pistol shooter in Vienna game club hands down. and I second behind him. but could out shoot him at the rifls game and he never gave thought to rifels as he knew if I could and have done the out shoot the game club members with scoped rifles that there was no way he could out shoot me. sounds like bull but it be true most those members drop out club or worst died by now and I to drop out that club as it now with out us was falling apart last I knew.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm old school and say you can't go wrong with the 1950's era Colt 1911.. But they are getting harder and harder to find at a reasonable price. I also love the older Gold Cups... I had a Kimber years ago and it shot very well and was very well made ,,, but that awful exaggerated up swept hook between hammer and grip safety. Never owned the S&W 45 so can't say yea or ney about them, Only owned 1 Glock, thew seem to be a love /hate pistol, I did not care for it in any way. Others love them. Kind of like a red headed woman I guess. My opinion only, I would steer clear of anything with Auto Ordnance stamped on it.. BTW , to be fair to Glock, I use to set up at the Pro Shows (and I think OGCA) across from a former Franklin County Deputy that shot some record groups with those guns.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ezbite, just wondering why you are looking for a .45? If you just want one there have been some good suggestions already. If it is serving a purpose then there may be a better option that a .45 IMO.

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Ez I love my 45 the only complaint I have is it is a little heavy. It is a kimber raptor pro. You ever wanna waste some rounds and try it out let me know.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

yep just where you to duel it out as theres so many laws that you can not have guns and or shoot any where but at a game club. if I may ask if you 2 ever do shoot I love come see you do so. as I get a lot out watching shooters and yes fishermen doing there thing. back to adam you say your shooting irons heavy man I thought you make a 45 look and like a light cap gun. only 45 I ever was familar with was the colt 45 auto and yep a real western colt 45 that was better know as 45/40 or 44s and that was older collector stuff rather then new ones. nothing to do with auto ones. I collected guns long ago was selling and buying at gun shows and Knew Dick Walters that back then and still is putting on gun showd today at the eastwood mall in niles. but do to me selling all I had and giving up guns now just fish and wish. LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm looking at a 1911 and it will be for the range only. I'll never retire the G23 from CCW


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

My raptor is a 1911 I don't really carry it as it is heavy. Have an lcp for that 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I just went to Fin Feather Fur in Ashland, and did some time at their gun range. It is pretty reasonable, and a great way to try new guns prior to buying. 

You can call for their rates, but its something like $10 per gun rental, and I had a friend share a lane with me, and it was $16 for an hour(2people, one lane) They have 4-5 1911 types for rent. 

I decided after that, that I would not buy a handgun without shooting one at a range first.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I really like my Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry. You get down this way give a shout and you are welcome to make some noise with it.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I have owned Colts and Springfields in the past, but this time I went with the Rock Island compact 1911. No bells and whistles but a great shooter. If the link works, here is a good article on them.

http://gunner777.wordpress.com/the-rock-island-armory-1911s/


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

JoeFish said:


> I just went to Fin Feather Fur in Ashland, and did some time at their gun range. It is pretty reasonable, and a great way to try new guns prior to buying.
> 
> You can call for their rates, but its something like $10 per gun rental, and I had a friend share a lane with me, and it was $16 for an hour(2people, one lane) They have 4-5 1911 types for rent.
> 
> I decided after that, that I would not buy a handgun without shooting one at a range first.


Had some issues at FFF range last year. Ricochet from my .45 hit me in the chest. Nice welt, but no broken skin. They closed the range for a cleaning after we reported it.
We looked around and found several bullets that had ricocheted back into the shooting area.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

BigV said:


> Had some issues at FFF range last year. Ricochet from my .45 hit me in the chest. Nice welt, but no broken skin. They closed the range for a cleaning after we reported it.
> We looked around and found several bullets that had ricocheted back into the shooting area.


Ooof.... that's no good! People wonder why I take an IFAK to the range too!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Kimber's shoot way better then the others in my opinion.... the more expensive ones that is....I have a Kimber, Colt gold cup...and a Springfield ....but my buddies Kimber out shoots them all....but is one of 1000, and cost way more then mine did....like anything..... you get what you pay for .....mine makes good groups but his makes one hole....just opened up....now it could be the shooter too, as he is pretty good


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a m&p45 full size which is my duty weapon and it's a hog to wear in plain clothes. I would suggest something along the 1911 frame. Even though you'll still have the weight, its much thinner and easier to conceal. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> I'm looking at a 1911 and it will be for the range only. I'll never retire the G23 from CCW





F1504X4 said:


> I have a m&p45 full size which is my duty weapon and it's a hog to wear in plain clothes. I would suggest something along the 1911 frame. Even though you'll still have the weight, its much thinner and easier to conceal.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Don't think he wants it for ccw??

Tom.... come on down to the cabin and try mine out....when I'm there


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I have to agree with the Kimber. If you have about $1,000 to drop on a gun, you will be hard pressed to find a better 1911 than a Kimber. 

Sure is an expensive hobby isn't it?


----------

